# Applet läuft im JBuilder - Vorschaufenster aber im IE nicht



## Wolverine (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
Ich hab das Problem das mein Applet im Vorschaufenster des JBuilder voll ausführbar ist, aber wenn ich die erstellte html - seite doppelklicke kann das applet nicht ausgeführt werden. Alle anderen Applets innerhalb des www funktionieren, nur halt mein selbsterstelltes nicht.

In der Konsole wird folgende Fehlermeldung angezeigt:


```
Laden: Klasse Test.Test.class nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: Test.Test.class
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(AppletClassLoader.java:153)
	at sun.plugin.security.PluginClassLoader.findClass(PluginClassLoader.java:168)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:299)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(AppletClassLoader.java:114)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:255)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(AppletClassLoader.java:506)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(AppletPanel.java:566)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(AppletViewer.java:1775)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(AppletPanel.java:495)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(AppletPanel.java:292)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:536)
Caused by: java.io.FileNotFoundException: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Name\jbproject\Test\Test\Test\class.class (Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:103)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:66)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.connect(FileURLConnection.java:69)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.getInputStream(FileURLConnection.java:156)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(AppletClassLoader.java:261)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(AppletClassLoader.java:42)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(AppletClassLoader.java:143)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(AppletClassLoader.java:140)
	... 10 more
```

Tja aber wenn ich die html Seite in das Verzeichnis kopiere wo die Klasse drin ist tut es genausowenig...

 ???:L 

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Achja... Ich benutze den JBuilder X, und den IE 6.0.

Gruß
Wolverine


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mai 2004)

Der JBuilder legt Standard mäßig alle Klassen in Packages.
Vergleiche mal den Applet-Tag der fertigen HTML-Datei mit der Package-Deklaration in Deinem Applet.
Wenn Du nicht weiter weißt, poste bitte mal den Inhalt der HTML-Datei und die Package-Deklaration in Deinem Applet.
Außerdem ist das Zielverzeichnis, also das Verzeichnis, in dem das Applet der fertigen Version liegt interessant. Hast Du es aus dem JBuilder-Verzeichnis verschoben?
Weiterhin ist interessant, welche Java-VM Dein Browser nutzt und mit welcher SDK-Version Du Dein Applet kompiliert hast. Schaue dazu mal in die FAQ - Warum verweigert mein Browser die Anzeige von Java-Applets?


----------



## Wolverine (25. Mai 2004)

Hi,
erst mal Danke für dieäschnelle Hilfe,

Also die html Seite sieht folgendermaßen aus...


```
<html>
<head>
<title>
HTML-Testseite
</title>
</head>
<body>
Test.Test erscheint in einem Java-fähigen Browser.

<applet
  codebase = "."
  code     = "Test.Test.class"
  name     = "TestApplet"
  width    = "400"
  height   = "300"
  hspace   = "0"
  vspace   = "0"
  align    = "middle"
>
</applet>
</body>
</html>
```

Die VM hat Version 1.4.1.
Wie meinst du das ob ich das Zielverzeichnis aus dem JBuilder verschoben habe??
Hab eigentlich nichts verschoben. Hab nur mal versucht die html Seite in das class Verzeichnis zu kopieren ob es dann funktioniert.

Ach und das mit der SDK Version hab ich auch nicht so wirklich verstanden...
Tut mir leid das ich mich ein bissel doof anstelle aber ich  kenn mich mit Java noch kein Stück aus...  
Also ich habe es mit dem JBuilder erstellt und das war es eigentlich...
Muß ich da jetzt noch mal extra kompilieren???

Hab noch das Sun One Studio 4CE drauf... hilft dir das?

 ???:L 

Gruß
Wolverine


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mai 2004)

Ich kenne mich mit dem JBuilder nicht so gut aus, weil ich meistens mit NetBeans programmiere.
Zunächst kannst Du mal versuchen das Applet-Tag anzupassen. Also versuche mal folgendes:

```
<applet codebase="." code="Test.class" width="400" height="300">
</applet>
```
Das sollte funktionieren. wenn Du im Code Deines Applets keine Packages deklariert hast und die HTML-Datei im Verzeichnis der class-Datei liegt. Das codebase-Attribut kann in diesem Fall auch weggelassen werden.


> Ach und das mit der SDK Version hab ich auch nicht so wirklich verstanden...


OK, was genau hast Du nicht verstanden?


----------



## Wolverine (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Also hab die html Datei angepasst,hilft aber nichts.
Außerdem hab ich das ganze mal mit Opera versucht aber mit dem selben Erfolg... oder Mißerfolg.

Naja ich weiß halt jetzt nicht ob ich das ganze jetzt nochmal mit dem SDK kompilieren muß ???
Eigentlich dachte ich der JBuilder macht das alles...

 :? 

Gruß
Wolverine


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mai 2004)

Der JBuilder kompiliert auch richtig. Wenns mit Opera auch nicht geht, könnte es nun daran liegen, dass JBuilder ein Package in Deiner Applet-Klasse deklariert hat, deshalb wollte ich auch die ersten Zeilen Deines Applet-Quelltextes wissen. Also, poste bitte mal die ersten paar Zeilen von oben Deines Quelltextes.


----------



## Wolverine (25. Mai 2004)

Achso...

Also jetzt der Anfang meines Quelltextes:


```
package bestellerfassung;

import java.awt.*;
import java.sql.CallableStatement;
import java.sql.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.*;
import com.borland.dx.sql.dataset.*;
import com.borland.dbswing.*;
import com.borland.jbcl.layout.*;
import com.borland.dx.dataset.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.util.*;



public class Besterfassung extends Applet {
  private boolean isStandalone = false;
  Database PDA = new Database();
  QueryDataSet queryTabelle = new QueryDataSet();
  DBDisposeMonitor dBDisposeMonitor1 = new DBDisposeMonitor();
  TableScrollPane tableScrollPane1 = new TableScrollPane();
  JdbTable jdbTable1 = new JdbTable();
  XYLayout xYLayout1 = new XYLayout();
  JdbLabel jdb_lbl_FilNr = new JdbLabel();
  JdbLabel jdb_lbl_Datum = new JdbLabel();
  JdbTextField jdb_tf_FilNr = new JdbTextField();
  QueryDataSet queryDatum = new QueryDataSet();
  JdbLabel jdb_lbl_LiefNr = new JdbLabel();
  JdbNavComboBox jdbNav_cbo_Datum = new JdbNavComboBox();
  JdbNavComboBox jdbNav_cbo_LiefNr = new JdbNavComboBox();
...
```

Tja und so weiter.

Gruß Wolverine


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Mai 2004)

```
<applet codebase="bestellerfassung" code="Besterfassung.class" width="400" height="300"> 
</applet>
```
Da bin ich mir jetzt aber nicht sicher, weil ich Deine Projekt- bzw. Verzeichnisstruktur nicht kenne.
Die codebase bezeichnet den Speicherort Deiner Applet-Klasse. Wenn das nicht geht, kannst Du ja auch mal das probieren:

```
<applet codebase="." code="bestellerfassung.Besterfassung.class" width="400" height="300"> 
</applet>
```
Bei dieser Variante muss die HTML-Datei im Verzeichnis der Klasse liegen. Der Punkt im codebase-Attribut zeigt auf das aktuelle Verzeichnis.


----------



## Guest (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo...

*Verzweifel*
 :autsch: 

Also das tut leider auch nicht... :bahnhof: Hab schon alles versucht was ich in Büchern oder dem WWW gefunden habe.
Das von dir tut leider auch nicht.

Sonst noch eine Idee??

Gruß
Wolverine


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Mai 2004)

Ich glaube, dann brauche ich mal die komplette Dateistruktur und den Code. Kann man irgendwo mal den kompletten Quelltext herunterladen, dann schaue ich mir das mal näher und sage Dir dann was falsch läuft und wie man's macht.


----------

